# comment et où lire mes emails de mon compte @mac.fr



## oceanblueyes (19 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai savoir comment parametrer mail ou un autre compte de messagerie pour pouvoir lire mes emails de mon adresse @mac.fr Merci


----------



## Bernard53 (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Jusqu'au 30 juin 2012, voir ce lien. Par mesure de sécurité et pour toujours pouvoir lire votre courrier, il faudra passer à iCloud avant le 30 juin.

Salutations.


----------



## oceanblueyes (20 Mai 2012)

merci, je vais migrer vers icloud.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2012)

Une fois migré vers iCloud (pour être sûr de ne pas perdre votre adresse @mac.com le 30 juin), il faut aller sur les page Web de vos autres adresses eMails et paramétrer ces serveurs mails de façono à ce qu'ils réexpédient tous les messages reçus vers votre adresse @mac.com

(Par exemple, sur Orange, ça se passe ici...






Comme ça tous vos mails arriveront sur @mac.com et il suffira de relever ou consulter cette seule adresse @mac.com


----------



## oceanblueyes (20 Mai 2012)

merci pour cette précision. Je vais parametrer tout cela


----------

